# Katsura Tree



## BrianL (Apr 22, 2005)

I spoke with some of you re: planting a sawtooth oak to memorialize my son and I'm moving away from that; currently, I'm looking at a katsura to plant since they do well in my area and would make a great climbing tree for future tykes. Anyone here ever cultivate these? I've seen the sites on the web, but I'm looking more for personal opinions.


----------



## treedoc1 (Apr 22, 2005)

*nice ornamental*

Leaves like a redbud, nice compact shape, not ever a climbing tree.
Your best selection will depend on the location you are planting it at.
If you want a long lived tree and the location will remain undisturbed and has good loamy soil, try a beech. Huge mature trees are spectacular.

Fagus grandiflora - American
Fagus sylvatica - European


----------



## BrianL (Apr 22, 2005)

I think you're thinking of either the weeping katsura or a male katsura. The tree I'm eyeballing is a multi-trunk female which tends to be more spreading then height much like the one on the link below:

http://www.business-services.upenn.edu/arboretum/majortrees3.html


----------



## Elmore (Apr 23, 2005)

Katsura is good but protect the trunk from sun scald and/or frost cracking early on. May need supplemental irrigation during drought until well established. Spicy smelling leaves in autumn and good color too. Still, Ginkgo is better.


----------



## BrianL (Apr 23, 2005)

Elmore, do you know if its possible to secure Katsura w/ basal cuttings? I'm tossed up between attempting basal cutting myself or buying a seedling and hoping its female.


----------



## Elmore (Apr 27, 2005)

BrianL said:


> Elmore, do you know if its possible to secure Katsura w/ basal cuttings? I'm tossed up between attempting basal cutting myself or buying a seedling and hoping its female.



Cuttings taken from young trees should root fairly easy. Wood from older trees is more difficult. Best to get a Ginkgo.


----------

